# My Datsun won't run :(



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Here's the deal:

Car starts fine, but only if you pump the gas pedal a few times. If the car has been sitting a long time and is dead cold, the fast idle works properly and the car keeps running.

But, once the revs drop down to normal, the car won't keep running. It barely even stumbles...it just goes *rev drop DIE* instantly. You have to give it gas to keep it running. Car won't want to start if you just crank it, but will fire instantly if you pump the gas pedal again. 

I don't know what the deal is here :\ Fuel starvation? Vacuum? The day after I bought the car I replaced every vac line that was leaky, and also did a mild tuneup and replaced the filters...car ran perfectly. Then it sat for a while, and I fooled around with some electrical stuff (a amp wired right to the battery) and now it won't work. The problem doesn't seem electrical to me, but I don't know. Every electrical doodad on the car works perfectly.

Help appreciated!


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

do you have a manual choke on your datsun? on my 510, ihave a manual choke, and my L won't start up on cold days without pulling the choke. maybe your idle is set too low, causing some fuel starvation. i doubt its anything electrical, because i have an amp running directly off of my battery as well, and that didn't seem to phase anything. it could also be a main vacuum line. on my old 240sx, one of the vacuum lines were unplugged causing the symptoms you are having


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like your idle jet(s) is(are) plugged (we have to assume it's carburetted since you supplied very little pertinent information).


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Er, yeah. whoopsie. 

Its an '81 210 wagon. A15. carbed, obviously. 

I've been on the hunt for bad vac lines, but haven't found any yet. It does seem fuel related though, just because one has to pump the gas pedal to get some in the carb before it'll even start. Maybe I got a defective fuel filter...it is brand new :-\


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

wow, i have never even seen an A series motor. so i don't know exactly how i can help you but it does seem fuel related. but i am leaning towards your idle. do you ahve a tachometer on your datsun? if you do what are the rpms on it showing on idle?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I got it running!

Hit the idle controller with a wrench...hahaha.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

boom, problem fixed...good luck


----------

